# Ibis White - Clayed and Waxed



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Only had it a few weeks but there were some sections of particle build up on the paint that I couldn't bear any longer so I clayed it today and waxed afterwards.

Used Dodo wash, Bilt Hamber Clay and Dodo Juice light fantastic carnuba wax

Happy with the results...


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Holy moly that looks ace


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work I need to get started on mine ready for ADI


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Cheers chaps. Loving the car so far. Gets comments wherever I go.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

WTS 480X640 pics of a very clean looking car.

and

WTB 1920X1080+ pics of close up with 3M sun gun.

or

WTB 1920X1080+ pics of close up with Maxfire Dual Xenon.

or

WTB 1920X1080+ pics of close up with uniform LED lighting.


----------



## shougle (Mar 7, 2009)

Love the car mate,I'm about to order very similar myself . Do you have any inside pics.


----------

